# Riding in bed of pickup truck



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm curious what the general consensus is with dogs riding in the bed of a pickup truck.

As a kid I remember it being common practice to put your dog and kids loose in the bed. Now I still see it occasionally (with dogs, not kids) and it looks like there is a decent setup to prevent the dog from jumping over the side. I'm guessing it's a tether from left side to right side with a leash attached at the center, not long enough to jump over the sides. My hunting friends always travel with their bird dogs crated in the bed (OK, no jokes about crated on the roof...).

I have a family of four, large GSD and a truck. Often, especially wet from the beach, it would be convenient to have the dog in the bed.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

How fast do you go when driving your pickup? 50 mph? 60?

You need to realized that anything coming through the air (bugs, gravel, dust) is going to be hitting your dog at that speed. If you want to risk your dog being blinded, or otherwise hurt, go right ahead! 

Your dog needs to be protected from road debris, and a wire or plastic crate is not enough. He/she needs something that is pretty much completely covered. I supposed wrapping a crate with towels would do in a pinch, but most people who do this on a regular basis have some sort of a dog box that will prevent the dog from debris flying through the air. Of course, the crate also needs to be firmly anchored, to prevent it from sliding around if you have to brake suddenly.

Yes, I know, it's common practice in some places. I remember riding in the back of my relatives' pickups when I was a kid, but it really is NOT safe for either people or dogs!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Solamar said:


> I'm curious what the general consensus is with dogs riding in the bed of a pickup truck.
> 
> As a kid I remember it being common practice to put your dog and kids loose in the bed. Now I still see it occasionally (with dogs, not kids) and it looks like there is a decent setup to prevent the dog from jumping over the side. I'm guessing it's a tether from left side to right side with a leash attached at the center, not long enough to jump over the sides. My hunting friends always travel with their bird dogs crated in the bed (OK, no jokes about crated on the roof...).
> 
> I have a family of four, large GSD and a truck. Often, especially wet from the beach, it would be convenient to have the dog in the bed.


I feel like you will not consider a van so how about a canopy on your pick up truck? If you think logically, you'll know the answers. Loose dogs in a pick up truck are completely irresponsible and I hate seeing it. If I drive behind one I pull over if I can so I don't have to look at it and get distracted from my own driving.
How about these truly happened scenes from the past when it was common in our area for dogs to be in pick up beds, loose. A dog whose tail got de-gloved by the wheel, a dog that was tethered and hung to death, a dog missing from the pickup bed when his owner looked in the rear mirror, drove back and found him; dead in the ditch.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

In California they can't be loose. The tethering you mentioned is legal, but I still don't like it. I do have a crate in the bed of my truck, secured with steel cable.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a truck. I bought a cap for the bed. Then I put crates under. Works well.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Several weeks ago saw someone driving with the dog in the back of their truck -they had something covering the top of the truck bed so the dog was standing on that I was horrified. If the dog lost his balance he would be seriously injured. Hate seeing dogs in the back of a truck. Used to sit in the back of my uncles truck as a kid but times have changed. Think its fine with a truck cap.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Dogs loose in the bed of a pick up is a very dangerous thing. It doesn't matter if your on country roads, streets or highways. Dogs jump out of pick ups, fall out of pick ups, accidents happen and dogs get ejected. It is illegal to do it where I live and it is a big pet peeve of mine. I will pull someone over in a heartbeat and give them the option of properly securing the dog or getting a summons and me taking the dog. It is amazing how many people out there that think having a dog loose in the back of a pick up is fine, it is a mix of people not knowing any better, no common sense or just plain stupid. 

As Selzer correctly mentioned the amount of debris flying through the air at 30, 40 or 50 mph is dangerous to a dog's eyes as well. It really bothers me to see people that drive with their dog's head out of the window for this reason. 

Tethering a dog is legal as is securing a crate in the back of the bed. 

I'm often told by the Ol' country boys that "my dog has been riding this way for years!" As they do 50 mph down a busy 4 lane road. I ask what happens to your dog if you stop short, get rear ended or if someone runs a red light? I remember one guy being in shock when I told him the dog had to ride in the cab with him if he couldn't secure properly. The guy said "You want me to put him in my truck???" I said "yup, or I can write you a ticket and you can get your dog from Animal control." I could be wrong, but I thought him mutter something about "yankees" under his breath as he put his dog in his truck.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

I hope it was clear that I was NOT asking about driving around with a dog loose in the back of a pickup:surprise:. The consensus seams pretty clear on that one!

Any experience with bed tethers? Are their quality options that allow adjustment to keep the dog from sticking it's head out the side?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Slamdunc said:


> Dogs loose in the bed of a pick up is a very dangerous thing. It doesn't matter if your on country roads, streets or highways. Dogs jump out of pick ups, fall out of pick ups, accidents happen and dogs get ejected. It is illegal to do it where I live and it is a big pet peeve of mine. I will pull someone over in a heartbeat and give them the option of properly securing the dog or getting a summons and me taking the dog. It is amazing how many people out there that think having a dog loose in the back of a pick up is fine, it is a mix of people not knowing any better, no common sense or just plain stupid.
> 
> As Selzer correctly mentioned the amount of debris flying through the air at 30, 40 or 50 mph is dangerous to a dog's eyes as well. It really bothers me to see people that drive with their dog's head out of the window for this reason.
> 
> ...


Years ago I worked in an emergency room. A couple of them ol' country boys came in with their lady friends. They were in bikinis and had weird little round burns in bad places. Turns out they we're barbecuing some vittles in the back of the truck when he had to hit the brakes hard on the freeway. I think the dog was safe in the cab.


----------



## MrSmith (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Years ago I worked in an emergency room. A couple of them ol' country boys came in with their lady friends. They were in bikinis and had weird little round burns in bad places. Turns out they we're barbecuing some vittles in the back of the truck when he had to hit the brakes hard on the freeway. I think the dog was safe in the cab.


Saw a truck stopped on the side of the road with a bed fire for this exact reason. Coal BBQ pit fell over in the back, caught the bedliner on fire.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Do not agree with it at all. Way to dangerous for numerous reasons.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

llombardo said:


> Do not agree with it at all. Way to dangerous for numerous reasons.


Would you mind clarifying what you do not agree with?

Crates? Harness? or free for all?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

If you don't want them in the cab then buy a topper. Mine used to ride in the cab. Until I got sick of dog hair everywhere. It looked like I had shag carpet seat covers. I could vacuum every day and it was always covered in hair. Now they are crated under the topper and truck cab is like new again.
Or another option. My father has dog boxes for his **** hounds. They're secured so they can't slide, Totally covered so no debris, made of diamond plate and insulated and surprisingly stay pretty cool in summer and warm in winter.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

When I lived in Florida I h ad 3 big dogs, my pickup truck. I thought a cap would be too hot for them, especially coming home from a walk. I ended up buying a cage called a Goat Tote because I also raised goats and was sometimes hauling them around to the vet or buying or selling.

Once I hauled a buck in rut in the back of my station wagon LOL. 

Anyway, the goat cage was the best thing ever. It was strapped down in the bed of my truck, it had a fitted cover that covered 3 sides which was waterproof, but also two sides could be rolled up and snapped so only the top and back (facing front of truck) were covered. All 3 dogs fit int here comfortable and got plenty of air and also shade while we were going down the road. I have a picture of it somewhere.

Now i have a cap on my truck and a crate but I only have the 2 dogs now and usually only go out with one.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I had just put it in my truck to take pics to sell it, but when we actually used it I had it strapped down, even though it weighed about 100lb 

After I hauled goats in it, I'd park it on a hill and hose the poop and pee out of the bed of the truck, voila!


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Goat Tote, that's pretty cool!

I'm sure somehow I would wind up with goats though...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Solamar said:


> Goat Tote, that's pretty cool!
> 
> I'm sure somehow I would wind up with goats though...


Goats are addictive. Watch out. I started with three and soon had over 30 lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Parking it on a hill made me laugh. So creative.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the problem with the tethers, since that is what you are mostly asking about, is that in case of accident your dog is still going to be tossed out of the bed.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I wouldn't trust a tether. That's rubbing and moving and wearing. Plus if left outside in the elements, that weakens materials. Or if the dog decides to chew....


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Ok, my brother drove with his dog in a crate in the bed of his truck and I was horrified. Just a tarp over it. Needless to say I'm a "dog in the car" helicopter dog person. But, that Goat Tote situation is pretty neat. I don't know if I'd take Hudson fast or too far in it, but it's pretty awesome/hilariously named.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We made the investment of Gunner Kennels. I can fit the large one and the medium size one in the bed of our truck. They are made for hunting dogs and are crash tested. I have covers for the windows if it gets too cold outdoors. They are a little snug so they are not for everyday indoor use. Great for travel and keeping my dogs calm and settled while waiting for training.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I wouldn't trust a tether. That's rubbing and moving and wearing. Plus if left outside in the elements, that weakens materials. Or if the dog decides to chew....


I did a bit of Amazon browsing and it looks like you are spot on with your assessment. Hardware breaks, straps wear, things get out of adjustment. If I were to go down this road I'd get a tether made from steel chain.

Not worth the risk to my pup though, I'll keep her in the cab.

Thanks for all the insight and opinions! :smile2:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

People who rely on tethers tend to dramatically underestimate the force on the tether in the event of an accident. When you take the mass of the dog, a normal traveling speed, and crunch the numbers, the force a tether has to withstand is staggering. Now think about how many possible failure points a multi-point tether system would have.

All you have to do is watch the pet harness crash tests to see how often the straps connecting them into the seat-belt system fail, or the sewn-in harness straps snap. Catastrophic failures of these harness systems during a crash would launch your dog into the road, or depending on how it's connected, if it holds, the force could still crush his chest cavity or even decapitate him. The best case scenario is probably that he gets smashed against the back of the cab with multiple fractures and survives. My hunch is the likelihood of survival is extremely low, as if he's facing forward, his skull is crushed and/or neck broken.

If the manufacturers of those systems aren't doing crash testing with a 70+ pound dog, be very, very skeptical of their safety.

As for what people "used to" do, we used to put three kids on a bike (one on the handle bars, one balancing on the back), and zoom downhill without helmets. Kids ended up with broken bones. We used to rub baby oil on ourselves before going outside into the sun. As adults, skin cancer appears. Adults in the past smoked lots of cigarettes around young kids, without thinking about second-hand smoke. Then childhood asthma appeared. There's a lot we used to do collectively, just because we didn't know better...in hindsight it seems kind of foolish, but times change and we become more thoughtful about ourselves and those we love.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I would be a nervous wreck while driving. Too easy to fall or jump out. I know with training they do not jump out but falling is not good. Lots of cattle dogs around here ride in truck beds, often flat beds and I cringe. Mine have ridden in the pasture but as soon as we get to the gate they come back up front. Tethers are better than nothing but if the length is miss calculated I know of dogs being drug to death. Also a tether is really only to keep the dog from jumping or slipping. If in a wreck it would not help. I would use a secured crate weather permitting but our farm truck bed is so full of tools and parts there is no place for a crate.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I have two of the very largest plastic crates. My Aussie is 58 pounds so you might think she is lost in these. She loves both often stretching out or curling up depending on her desired comfort. My truck has a tonneau cover and I can can roll it up. I carry one crate tied down in the bed. Samantha rides in the cab...always.

I do have the driver side air bag turned off. It would probably smash her just as a small child. A crash would be very bad for both of us so I drive very defensively. In four years Sam has almost 100 k miles riding in the truck and my Streetrods. She does not hang out the windows ever. Often curling up in the foot well or back seat of the big truck.

Her job while riding is to watch for deer and wild animals approaching the road. I can't tell you how many times she has spotted deer long before I did. She only alerts to people walking their dogs...no barking. 

Many times she just sits right next to me, sometimes licking my hand or ear. She asks for treats by nuzzling my hand or pocket. 

I don't leave her training collar or leash attached while traveling. That way it doesn't get tangled up on the floor shifter or seat belts. She knows to wait to " get hooked up" before we get out. 

We only go into pet friendly stores and two bank branches that have invited us to come in. She does go to to work with me but she has to stay in her crate due to shop dangers. Sometimes when weather permits she stays in the big truck. I take her out in the field about every two hours during the day. She gets lunch treats too, usually venison, hotdogs or burgers or some of what ever we are having if it is safe for dogs.

Byron


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Probably fewer dogs dying in shelters when we were kids because more dogs rode loose in the back of pick ups. 

Crating them in the back and properly anchoring the crate, and giving them some protection from flying debris is a different story.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

I do not like it, this is why I bought an SUV, so my dog could ride in the inside of the vehicle.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Magwart said:


> As for what people "used to" do, we used to put three kids on a bike (one on the handle bars, one balancing on the back), and zoom downhill without helmets. Kids ended up with broken bones. We used to rub baby oil on ourselves before going outside into the sun. As adults, skin cancer appears. Adults in the past smoked lots of cigarettes around young kids, without thinking about second-hand smoke. Then childhood asthma appeared. There's a lot we used to do collectively, just because we didn't know better...in hindsight it seems kind of foolish, but times change and we become more thoughtful about ourselves and those we love.


LOL we used to drive to church on Sunday morning with over a dozen people in a LTD. Infants went on the "back deck" under the window if it wasn't too hot/too cold and in the floorboard at front passenger's feet if it wasn't.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Loose dogs in the bed of a truck are illegal here ..


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> LOL we used to drive to church on Sunday morning with over a dozen people in a LTD. Infants went on the "back deck" under the window if it wasn't too hot/too cold and in the floorboard at front passenger's feet if it wasn't.


Remember those Subaru BRAT pickup trucks with dadgum _seats _in the bed of the truck? Every kid used to wish their dad had one of those 'cool' little trucks they saw going down the highway. SMH.
Bizarre Car of the Week: 1978 Subaru BRAT - NY Daily News


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was small, my parents had a van for their TV business. Dad had a seat. He put a spindly-legged kitchen chair in their for my mom, and we rolled around in the grooved floor in the back fighting over the wheel wells. 

Yeah, that wouldn't go over so well nowadays. Neither would sitting on Dad's lap, steering the vehicle as he drove. Yeah, we are lucky to be alive. 

I put my sister into the hospital riding with her on the cross bar on a ten-speed. She put her foot in the spokes of the front wheel and totaled the bike. Some lady came along and pushed us out of the road. I woke up in the ambulance. Lisa was awake, but Dad took us up to the hospital and got the road rash cleaned off of our faces and hands. Lisa had to spend the night. She had two glorious black eyes. 

I was riding a bike at the street festival one night and rode into a cable. Hit right at my throat and took be backwards off of the bike and I hit my head. I woke up to a bunch of people looking at me asking if I was ok. I jumped up and ran with the bike home. 

I rode in the back of the pick up when my brother's house was being robbed. We were riding up there to go kill the people -- not sure what we would have really done, but the more people the better. But they were already gone. I rode in the back when we were going to put Cujo down. Other than that we never had a dog in the back of any of our pick ups. 

Life was different then. We wore no shoes all summer except to church. We didn't have microwave ovens, or cellular phones, or internet, or audio books, or computers. Shudder! We went shopping in the attic twice a year, and wore hand-me-downs. We listened to our teachers because every one of them had a paddle somewhere near their black board. Kids miss out on so much these days.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Magwart said:


> Remember those Subaru BRAT pickup trucks with dadgum _seats _in the bed of the truck? Every kid used to wish their dad had one of those 'cool' little trucks they saw going down the highway. SMH.
> Bizarre Car of the Week: 1978 Subaru BRAT - NY Daily News



I've never seen those! lol


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

nvr mind


----------

